# intentando cargar un modulo viejo

## lopb

Hola, necesito ayuda en lo siguiente si es posible.

Tengo una maquina bastante vieja que se usa para analizar unos datos que provienen de un tunel de rayos X.

Resulta que esta maquina tiene una placa propietaria de los que fabrican el tunel, y posee un modulo compilado para un kernel 2.2.

En este momento la maquina ya no funciona, y necesito cambiarle la motherboard, el unico problema es que el kernel tan viejo no me funciona con serial ata . Mi pregunta es si puedo hacer que un modulo viejo, para kernel 2.2.x funcione con el kernel nuevo 2.6.x

existe algun programa que pueda hacer eso?

gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

¿Hola, por que no usar un kernel 2.2 de nuevo en tu instalación?

Según http://www.kernel.org/ la última versión disponible de la rama 2.2 del kernel (que sigue en desarrollo) es la 2.2.27-rc2. Supongo que esta versión soportará discos SATA y si no lo hace siempre se puede activar la emulación IDE de la controladora SATA desde la bios de la placa madre.

Igualmente podrías también copiar el módulo a un kernel mas nuevo y probar si modprobe lo carga, cosa poco probable. (Y no hacen falta programas para esto).

Miesntras escribo esto estoy descargando un kernel 2.2 para ver si tiene soporte para Serial ATA...

Salud!

**EDITO** Ni menciona el tema sata, al menos la 2.2.26... Funcionaría habilitando emulación IDE seguramente.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

De que se puede se puede, no conozco ningún programa que lo haga y claro no funcionara de inmediato, deberás revisar el código fuente del viejo módulo (entiendo que tienes algo más que el binario) y seguramente adaptarlo o bien re-programarlo para que funcione en el nuevo kernel.

----------

## lopb

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> ¿Hola, por que no usar un kernel 2.2 de nuevo en tu instalación?
> 
> Según http://www.kernel.org/ la última versión disponible de la rama 2.2 del kernel (que sigue en desarrollo) es la 2.2.27-rc2. Supongo que esta versión soportará discos SATA y si no lo hace siempre se puede activar la emulación IDE de la controladora SATA desde la bios de la placa madre.
> 
> Igualmente podrías también copiar el módulo a un kernel mas nuevo y probar si modprobe lo carga, cosa poco probable. (Y no hacen falta programas para esto).
> ...

 

gracias por el aporte pereyra, no sabia que el bios emulaba ata.

Respecto al kernel, probe con un 2.2.26 y me aparecieron multiples errores. no me deja trabajar y se reinicia la maquina. en el dia de hoy voy a ver si los adjunto al foro.

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> De que se puede se puede, no conozco ningún programa que lo haga y claro no funcionara de inmediato, deberás revisar el código fuente del viejo módulo (entiendo que tienes algo más que el binario) y seguramente adaptarlo o bien re-programarlo para que funcione en el nuevo kernel.

 

Edgar, no tengo otra cosa que los binarios, es una lastima. Pero es un programa del 98 99 propietario de heimman. 

salud

----------

## lopb

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> ¿Hola, por que no usar un kernel 2.2 de nuevo en tu instalación?
> 
> Según http://www.kernel.org/ la última versión disponible de la rama 2.2 del kernel (que sigue en desarrollo) es la 2.2.27-rc2. Supongo que esta versión soportará discos SATA y si no lo hace siempre se puede activar la emulación IDE de la controladora SATA desde la bios de la placa madre.
> 
> Igualmente podrías también copiar el módulo a un kernel mas nuevo y probar si modprobe lo carga, cosa poco probable. (Y no hacen falta programas para esto).
> ...

 

Pereyra,

               Me haces el favor, probas de ver si lo podes compilar? porque en mi maquina aparecen muchos errores, en casi todos los archivos, y lo tendria que compilar en un sistema viejo

errores como estos

bugs.h:298: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of 'cpuid' differ in signedness

cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-m486"  <<<<<<< este lo solucione, pero como el de arriba hay varios que no supe solucionar, bah, son muchos

----------

## pcmaster

¿Por qué no intentas localizar una placa base de segunda mano que pueda funcionar con el software que ya tenías?

Otra cosa, puede parecer raro, no sé cómo podría hacerse, pero quizá funcionase de ser posible. Quizá fuera posible instalar en un PC nuevo un Gentoo con un kernel de la última versión, instalar un software de virtualización, hacer que simule una máquina más antigua y en ella instalar un kernel antiguo con el módulo propietario (o simplemente restaurar una copia de seguridad de la instalación de la máquina vieja).

----------

## lopb

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿Por qué no intentas localizar una placa base de segunda mano que pueda funcionar con el software que ya tenías?
> 
> Otra cosa, puede parecer raro, no sé cómo podría hacerse, pero quizá funcionase de ser posible. Quizá fuera posible instalar en un PC nuevo un Gentoo con un kernel de la última versión, instalar un software de virtualización, hacer que simule una máquina más antigua y en ella instalar un kernel antiguo con el módulo propietario (o simplemente restaurar una copia de seguridad de la instalación de la máquina vieja).

 

Estoy contemplando las opciones gracias por tu aporte

ahora mismo estoy siguiendo este tut para instalar el kernel 2.2

http://dberkholz.wordpress.com/2006/04/07/gentoo-old-kernels/

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *lopb wrote:*   

> Pero es un programa del 98 99 propietario de heimman.

 

Pues pídeles un controlador actualizado, o ¿ha desaparecido la compañía heimman?

En http://www.linux-drivers.org/ ni se habla del tema.

----------

## lopb

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *lopb wrote:*   Pero es un programa del 98 99 propietario de heimman. 
> 
> Pues pídeles un controlador actualizado, o ¿ha desaparecido la compañía heimman?
> 
> En http://www.linux-drivers.org/ ni se habla del tema.

 

tengo una version nueva completa, tanto el programa de manejo como los drivers. Pero me quedaron muchas maquinas con el software viejo y las placas viejas, lo que puedo aprovechar son las placas, pero necesito hacer andar el modulo este, y este modulo corre sobre un kernel 2.2, igual que el software que escribieron corre sobre la distro mdk

Resulta que la compania tiene que hacer su negocio, y te venden todo lo nuevo, inclusive para maquinas nuevas.

ahora mismo estaba probando de instalar gentoo con un kernel 2.2.x pero tengo problemas compilando virtualbox :S

hay problemas por todos laods   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lopb

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿Por qué no intentas localizar una placa base de segunda mano que pueda funcionar con el software que ya tenías?
> 
> Otra cosa, puede parecer raro, no sé cómo podría hacerse, pero quizá funcionase de ser posible. Quizá fuera posible instalar en un PC nuevo un Gentoo con un kernel de la última versión, instalar un software de virtualización, hacer que simule una máquina más antigua y en ella instalar un kernel antiguo con el módulo propietario (o simplemente restaurar una copia de seguridad de la instalación de la máquina vieja).

 

el problema con las placas viejas es que los capacitores se resecan y no funciona bien. Tienen una vida util de algunos anios, por el momento estoy compilando un kernel 2.2.26 siguiendo estas instrucciones porque creo que el kernel que baje compilado no me servia.

slud

----------

